# Depth for metal T post?



## nyg052003

I am going 4 ft high with the post so I'm thinking 5 ft should be fine with a 12 inch depth? Should I be ok with that? Almost done with stable yard and going to pick up stuff for pasture within next few wks.

Also, how far apart to put the posts? I am gona get 14 gauge wire and pasture is going to be 260x250x400x20 with a middle section of 100 ft to divide pasture. Yeah the land is shaped funny lol

any other things i need to know let me know. Like how many ground rods will i need, ect. Not sure there will be a knowledgeable person at TSC that day i go to get these items.


----------



## nyg052003

anyone home lol


----------



## starlinestables

For a 4ft fence then yes 5' T post would be the minimum.. however, I would go with 5.5' for a 4.5' fence.. 4' should be the minimum height for a horse fence. 

As for the smooth wire, is it an actual smooth wire or is it twisted (barbLESS wire?) I would go with the barbless in this case. You'll also want to add a smooth hot wire that sticks out away from the fence.. I would put it on both sides for any fence separating horses to discourage fighting through the fence. 

For extra safety, you can add two hot wires, one half way up the t-post and one at the top (horses can avoid the top hot wire and still paw the fence and get caught). I would also buy T-post caps. They are white and make the fence more visible as well as protect horses from the unforgiving edges of the t-post.

General t-post spacing is 8'-12' I think ours is 10ft. Don't bother with fence stays. they bend, move and create sharp edge not to mention it looks like crap.

I hope that helps!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Just a friendly reminder to please cap every single T-post to avoid injury


----------



## Saddlebag

I recommend you build your corners out of 6' treated or cedar posts of which you will need 3 per corner plus wooden braces about 8" below the top of the posts. You will then make wire loops from the top of the middle post to the lower end of the side posts, then the other way which forms an X. When tightened you will have very strong corners. If going with electric wire your posts can be 20' apart and just have to be snug which you can do with a hammer or small wrecking bar. Again if electric the top and bottom wire should be hot and the middle the ground.


----------

